# New Commander



## Commander (Jun 27, 2007)

Ek het dieselfde probleem gehad met myne. Op die ou einde moes ek vir 'n stywer spine gaan (gebruik nou 300), en my rest moes heelwat na links skuif. Het ook 'n Trophy Taker fall-away. Dit lyk ook vir my asof die Commander effens swaarder pyl egter verkies. Ek kla nie. Ek gebruik dit as 'n jag boog, en die 508gr wat my huidige pyle weeg werk vir my. Theo, van Emhlangeni Archery op Sundra het lank met my boog gespook om hom te kry om reg te 'paper tune'. Maar nou lyk dit asof alles reg is, en ek's baie happy.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi willie kyk eerste of jou pyl nie jou snaar vang nie dan volgens archers advace is jou spine te styf. kry vir jou 125 grein punte en as jy jou draw weight opstel so na 68 pond hoor bob jou Uncle te wees dit is volgens die program, maar dit is redelik akuraat
Laat weet 
Hendrik


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Baie geluk met die nuwe boog, mag jy die manne "bang" skiet!


----------



## WillieN (Feb 27, 2007)

*Dankie*

Dankie Mense, Vriende,

Ek moet hierdie mooi masjien wen, en vandag gaan ek dit moet doen, het hom gekoop om te skiet en dit is wat ek gaan doen, gaan die papier ding doen, maar gaan begin met die "French Walk-Back", het al die aanwysings ontvang, nou vir die uitvoering.....

Ek glo ook dat 'n pyl 'n verskil maak, het dus so 'n paar spaar gevat om moontlike verskille te toets... of ek dit alles gaan klaar maak vandag, kom ons kyk maar....

Baie dankie, alle raad werk, dit het vir jou gewerk, ek try dit ook

"Mense hierdie boog skiet nie, hy fluister as hy 'n pyl los"

Groete Willie


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Laat weet ons watter pyl, punt en fletch combo werk vir jou. Ek wag nog geduldig vir my Gold Tip Ultralight 22series pyle, dan begin my werk.


----------



## WillieN (Feb 27, 2007)

*Bt Commander*

Het hom lat hy redelik skiet, maar die armpies raak nou lam.

Die swaar van hierdie boog is die klein ou plekkie waardeer die "Fledge" moet beweeg, mense dis klein.

Dit wil vir my voorkom dat die "spine" 'n rol speel, maar ek het dit vinnig verander deur 'n ander pyl met klein "fledges" the gebruik, en dit werk. Die spine is nie vir my 'n faktor nie, net die klein plekkie waardeur die fledge moet loop.

Die pylle: Carbon Express Terminator Select 4560 28" lank met Blazer 1.5 Fledges, 65g "Target" punt, weeg 384gr Hy werk, as die fledge nie die tou raak nie. Die Fledge is 12mm Hoog. as jy hom van agter kyk lyk dit of hy net sal mis met 2mm. Dus die geringste wat jou los aksie verander slaan die fledge die tou.

Easton Carbonaeros, Carbon Excel 400 8.1 gpi 28" lank, ook 'n 65g "Target" punt en PSE 2" Fledges "Low Profile" 9mm hoog. Die pyl weeg 374gr. 

Easton Epic 400, 8.2 gpi, 28" lank, met 65gr "Target" punte die pyl weeg ook 374gr. Het 1" PSE "Low Profile" klein "Fledges" op en staan 9mm hoog. 

Al die pylle werk, maar ek vind die Easton Epic werk lekker op 20 "yards" tot by 40 "yards" daarna soek die boog 'n bietjie gewig op die pyl en dan kom die Terminators in speel, maar die "Fledge" sal ek vervang, en dalk sal hy dan mooi werk op al die afstande, moet nog hierdie naweek by die baan uitkom om in te stel tot op 80 yards.

Groete

Willie


----------

